# When will the u14/2005 NDP team camp call-up happen?



## Kante (Jul 2, 2018)

The 2005 boys' training centers were almost all done as of June 12. Last one is in Texas on July 30 with nothing scheduled before then. Does anyone have any insight into 1) whether or not USSDA called 2005 boys into the u14 NDP camp but didn't announce anything or 2) when /if they will call the 2005 boys into a u14 NDP camp?


----------



## SoccerisFun (Jul 2, 2018)

Kante said:


> The 2005 boys' training centers were almost all done as of June 12. Last one is in Texas on July 30 with nothing scheduled before then. Does anyone have any insight into 1) whether or not USSDA called 2005 boys into the u14 NDP camp but didn't announce anything or 2) when /if they will call the 2005 boys into a u14 NDP camp? or 3) USSDA just decided LAFC 2005 is the national team (mostly kidding... mostly...)


My understanding is that there will be more ID Training Centers and then regional camps before being called into the NDP camp.  That's what I have heard but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kante (Jul 3, 2018)

Got it. Thank you. Do you have an idea of timing for the NDP camp? (some time in the Fall?) Also, what is the difference between a training center and a regional camp?


----------



## Kante (Aug 6, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> My understanding is that there will be more ID Training Centers and then regional camps before being called into the NDP camp.  That's what I have heard but I could be wrong.


Was just reading how US Soccer has been in the middle of a hiring freeze for the national boys teams, and, as a result, u14, u17 and u18 now don't have dedicated coaches. probably having the biggest negative impact on u14 since youngest is likely last priority. for context, by this same period last year, there had been three training camps for the u14 boys national team already. Ernie Stewart started August 1. Maybe that will break the log jam.


----------



## R2564952 (Aug 17, 2018)

To answer first post:
Around thanksgiving


----------



## Kante (Dec 7, 2018)

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------



## SoccerisFun (Dec 19, 2018)

Kante said:


> Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


Anybody have any more information or a list on the Western regional camp coming up in January for the U14s?  I know a few Surf players got the invite.  Anybody else get word?


----------

